# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Mixer cartridge

## JB1

I have a Blanco tap that leaks slowly from the body (only when you turn it on). 
I purchased it 4 years ago but only used it for 2 years. It has a 5 year warranty. 
Called up Blanco, they don't have spare parts or the whole tap to replace it with. So they offer me a different model tap as a replacement. 
I research and find that replacement is a cheap one (my is mid level). I insist they fix mine instead. 
They advise again there is no spare parts and it's uneconomical to fix. So at least they offer a refund. 
But what gets me, is that the tap is under warranty and they don't even stock cartridges! I'll buy a grohe or Hansgrohe next time. 
Are mixer cartridges universal? I want to see if I can fix it before buying a new one.

----------


## GeoffW1

There are 2 common cartridge types, flat and raised base, and 2 sizes, 35mm and 40mm, so you will need to extract the old one and take it with you to the hardware store. 
Cheers

----------


## JB1

Thanks Geoff, 
I see the Big Green Shed sells ceramic disc cartridges in 35/40mm and raised/flat for $10.  
I guess I can't complain when Blanco are refunding me $160, but it's ludicrous they don't stock any spares parts.   
Thanks again.

----------


## JB1

OK, reason why they don't stock the cartridge is that it appears to be 45mm and an odd pin configuration to boot.   
This is a 40mm one I bought from Bunnings.    
I'll give Reece a call, but not liking my chances as even EBay doesn't have a 45mm cartridge.  
I may have to buy a new mixer, a shame as it's a beautifully made and solid mixer  :Frown:

----------


## Ozcar

> ... but not liking my chances as even EBay doesn't have a 45mm cartridge.

  Maybe you saw this - these guys have some 45mm ones.  I can't tell if they are like your one.  Cassette Valves

----------


## mudbrick

Check ebay for the cartridge. You should be able to find it there somewhere. 
I found one on eBay that none of the plumbing shops could get for our tap

----------


## JB1

> Maybe you saw this - these guys have some 45mm ones.  I can't tell if they are like your one.  Cassette Valves

  Thanks but it wasn't there.  

> Check ebay for the cartridge. You should be able to find it there somewhere. 
> I found one on eBay that none of the plumbing shops could get for our tap

  Surprisingly eBay doesn't have it either. They have everything under the sun except for this. 
I called Reece and they have it for...drum roll... $120! 
What complicates matters further is our house is going to be on the market, so I think I'm going to just swap it over for a $39 Bunnings mixer tap with a ceramic cartridge. 
I'll keep the Blanco and use it in the future in the laundry. It's leaking very slightly from the body only when you use it. However because it's currently mounted on the stone bench top it makes the bench top wet.  
If it was mounted on directly on the sink you wouldn't even know it was leaking. Plus the laundry tap would get used only once a week at most.  
In the meantime I'll keep searching, because I'm not paying $120 for a cartridge when I paid $160 for the tap.

----------


## mudbrick

Maybe it's just the orings that are leaking ?

----------


## JB1

I will check, but I doubt it's an leaking O ring.  
Reason is I suspect a leaking O ring would leak regardless of whether the tap is turned on or off.  
You make a good point though, I'll see if I can find exacty where the leak is coming from.

----------


## mudbrick

good luck. Also did you make sure you set the ebay search to worldwide ? 
It has to be there, you can virtually guarantee reece isn't the only place in the world selling this! 
I found a site a while ago selling 45 different cartridges ....

----------


## JB1

Thanks, yeah did a search of ebay worldwide. 
I'll contact a blanco retailer to see if they can source one. I just find it odd reece can source one but blanco themselves can't. Maybe reece supplies a compatible part. 
I got the cheque from the Blanco distributor today ☺

----------


## Ozcar

> ...
> I found a site a while ago selling 45 different cartridges ....

  That Lunns site I linked to above shows something like 100 cartridges! And, it seems like they still didn't have the right one. Beats me why there need to be so many different types. 
The problem seems to have changed somewhat - it it now not just finding the correct part, but finding it at an acceptable price.

----------


## JB1

Yeah, I think they purposely make it different so they can sell spare parts in future. 
at some point, you have to say it's uneconomical to fix it. 
Next time I buy a tap, I'm going to bring my Allen keys and find out if it uses standard mixer cartridges! Lol 
$10 vs $120 is a massive difference.

----------


## plum

It was probably 20 years ago that it was realised that it was uneconomical to repair mixer taps.

----------


## METRIX

I would take the $160 refund, ditch this one (and the brand), put the $160 towards another quality tap which you like for your next place (not a Blanco). 
If they are offering you full refund, TAKE IT, if they also let you keep the tap then try to fix it, but if they want the tap back in exchange for the refund take the refund over keeping the tap and trying to fix it. 
Their not worth fixing unless you pay $300+ for them, it's like most things today, they waste all these resources building something only to put a cheap rubbish critical part in, which is designed to fail (usually just after warranty is over) so you need to buy another one. 
Think of the old days taps, they were installed and lasted 40 years, and were only replaced because the bathroom was ripped out, this does not make for good profits, one tap in 40 years, they might as well close shop now. 
I wouldn't waste my time with a $10 Bunnings cartridge, it will probably only last 6 months 
Interesting doing a search for mixer cartridge on ebay, one of the top hits is Blanco mixer cartridge, might be a sign to stay away from their mixers

----------


## UseByDate

My experience with Bunnings taps is quite different.. 
 About 6 years ago I renovated my bathroom. I purchased a Novelli shower mixer tap ($120) and a no-name basin mixer tap ($50) from Bunnings. After two years the shower mixer tap started leaking. I removed the cartridge and armed with the original tap documentation went to a major plumbing outlet to buy a new cartridge only to be told a replacement would cost $90 and take 3 days to acquire. I asked if a standard off the shelf cartridge would fit. I was told no you have no choice but to buy an original cartridge. At the time I only had one shower in my house, so either no shower or leaking tap for 3 days was not good. I decided to try Bunnings which was 10 minutes down the road. I went to the plumbing section and found a $10 cartridge that looked like it would fit. I went home and the cartridge fitted perfectly. That $10 cartridge is still functioning after 4 years. The no-name basin tap has never had a problem and still looks like new. 
 I am not endorsing any of Bunnings products. I am just stating my experience.

----------


## JB1

Lucky,  
Even if it lasts a year or 2, $10 is worth it.  
I've still gotta return the one I bought from Bunnings.    

> I would take the $160 refund, ditch this one (and the brand), put the $160 towards another quality tap which you like for your next place (not a Blanco). 
> If they are offering you full refund, TAKE IT, if they also let you keep the tap then try to fix it, but if they want the tap back in exchange for the refund take the refund over keeping the tap and trying to fix it. 
> Their not worth fixing unless you pay $300+ for them, it's like most things today, they waste all these resources building something only to put a cheap rubbish critical part in, which is designed to fail (usually just after warranty is over) so you need to buy another one. 
> Think of the old days taps, they were installed and lasted 40 years, and were only replaced because the bathroom was ripped out, this does not make for good profits, one tap in 40 years, they might as well close shop now. 
> I wouldn't waste my time with a $10 Bunnings cartridge, it will probably only last 6 months 
> Interesting doing a search for mixer cartridge on ebay, one of the top hits is Blanco mixer cartridge, might be a sign to stay away from their mixers

  Yeah I've banked the $160 cheque and still have a slightly leaking tap. 
Not leaking enough to urgently change it, but leaking enough to annoy me. 
It wouldbe still prefectly acceptable for a seldomly used laundry tap (assuming it's mounted onto the sink itself.

----------


## METRIX

3  

> My experience with Bunnings taps is quite different.. 
>  About 6 years ago I renovated my bathroom. I purchased a Novelli shower mixer tap ($120) and a “no-name” basin mixer tap ($50) from Bunnings. After two years the shower mixer tap started leaking. I removed the cartridge and armed with the original tap documentation went to a major plumbing outlet to buy a new cartridge only to be told a replacement would cost $90 and take 3 days to acquire. I asked if a standard “off the shelf” cartridge would fit. I was told “no” you have no choice but to buy an original cartridge. At the time I only had one shower in my house, so either no shower or leaking tap for 3 days was not good. I decided to try Bunnings which was 10 minutes down the road. I went to the plumbing section and found a $10 cartridge that “looked” like it would fit. I went home and the cartridge fitted perfectly. That $10 cartridge is still functioning after 4 years. The “no-name” basin tap has never had a problem and still looks like new. 
>  I am not endorsing any of Bunnings products. I am just stating my experience.

  A lot has changed at Bunning's in 6 years, the tap ware they stock now is all very ordinary.

----------


## METRIX

> Lucky,  
> Even if it lasts a year or 2, $10 is worth it.  
> I've still gotta return the one I bought from Bunnings.    
> Yeah I've banked the $160 cheque and still have a slightly leaking tap. 
> Not leaking enough to urgently change it, but leaking enough to annoy me. 
> It wouldbe still prefectly acceptable for a seldomly used laundry tap (assuming it's mounted onto the sink itself.

  Cool, if you still have the tap and the money, then you cant loose, but eventually that leak will annoy you, (like what it already has), and you will get sick of seeing the water leak out every time you turn it on. 
You can find that cartridge online but all the places seem to be in UK, it appears to be a European type cartridge, if you can find a cheap one chuck it in, but looks like the standard sizes are 35 and 40.  45mm ceramic mixer tap cartidge replacement  Replacement 45mm Ceramic Disk High Output Cartridge

----------

